# Maple Mead/Wine



## Slenky (May 6, 2008)

I would like to make a Maple mead? or wine. What is the difference? A good friend is going to give me 2 gallons of pure maple syrup. Anyone have a good recipe? Should a fining agent be added like a grape wine kit? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 6, 2008)

The difference I believe is whether you use honey or not .
IfI were to make a Maple Wine, I would do it somewhat along the following lines: 
16-32 Oz PURE Maple Syrup per gallon. 
Purified Water 
Yeast nutrient 
Irish Moss (for clarifying)
yeast 
Would most likely be slow to start, consider making a starter with the yeast.


If a Mead was desired, I personally would make a basic mead, and after fermentation was done and stable I would add the Maple for flavor and sweetness. Either way I think you would need about a year of aging for the flavors to come forward, my experience is the maple will be stripped of some of its flavor during fermentation, thats why I would add to mead after completed. Usually given enough time meads will clear very good on there own. With the amount you are getting, maybe try both!


----------



## Slenky (May 6, 2008)

I found the following recipe


in 6 gal primary add
1 1/2 gal maple syrup
4 gal water
2 tsp acid blend
4 tsp yeast energizer
1 campden tablet
1 pkg. Red Star champagne yest


Ir'll take a day to get fermenting and should go crazy for 4 to 6 weeks. Rack off sediment and then re-rack at least 3 times at 3 month intervals. Ready to bottle in 9 to 10 months.


Sound like a long time. What do you think?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 6, 2008)

I think it looks as good as any I have seen for Maple, time will be a very necessary ingredient. Maybe ready for a sample at one year, even better at two. I would consider making a starter for this heavy syrup, may be a bear to get started. Do keep us posted on this ones progression!


----------



## Slenky (May 6, 2008)

What is a starter? I have only made three kits so far. This would be my first on my own.


----------



## masta (May 6, 2008)

Do you like beer?......I have a recipe for an excellent Maple Porter!
Why not just use it for pancakes if it is good quality?


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2008)

A starter is a good idea but with 4 gallons of water it wont be that thick. A starter is made by taking a cup of water usually around 100* and add the yeast to it. Then after the yeast has started to activate you add it to the wine so it has had a head start and this way you know the yeast is good.


----------



## Slenky (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like the way my mother made home mad bread. It is good quality syrup. I t was a great year for sap. There is plenty for breakfast.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 6, 2008)

What Wade describes Slenky is actually re hydrating the yeast, as described on most wine yeast packets. A starter on the other hand, is a mixture of sugar and nutrients, usually with a little juice similar to what your must will be. You can make it a few days before pitching, letting the yeast multiply and the greater numbers will result in a stronger and faster start to the ferment. I use 1/4 tsp of nutrient 2 tsp sugar, and approx a pint of juice to make mine, good for up to a six gallon batch. Good Luck with yours!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 7, 2008)

I made 20 gallons of syrup this year but still have not tried any wine yet, maybe one of these days.


----------



## moto-girl (May 7, 2008)

I'm with Masta, a whole lot of pancakes! Although the maple mead would be delicious.


----------

